
How a “Rope Lighter” Works - bitcharmer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlnOY7umKLY
======
astatine
Fascinating! I recollect seeing, as a kid, a lit rope hanging in cigarette
kiosks/shops in India to use as a lighter for their customers. This used to be
a jute rope and, though lit with a match unlike in this video, would keep
burning slowly through the day. Saved matches and was always lit. Have not
seen it in recent years.

------
eps
The author manages to keep talking for 5 minutes with 20-30 seconds of actual
material. If you can understand how the rope burns without his assistance, he
shows how the lighter _works_ around 5:00 mark.

------
redis_mlc
Interesting video - worth watching.

One commenter said that the reason it's not well-known for emergency use today
is that if the rope gets wet, it won't light.

------
xellisx
TIL. I was thinking this was going to be a Zippo. I have a feeling that the
Zippo was "an improved" version of this thou.

------
electricant
Very cool. You can also hang around with a charred cotton strip and throw
sparks at it.

